# I learned a new term at Class Yesterday...



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Robbie always looked at me like "why am I doing this?", so maybe liking the obstacles a lot is good thing in comparison.


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

LOL.... When Simon was sitting in front of the a-frame, he did this silly jump up and down thingy.... "I get to do the a-frame! I get to do the a-frame!"

(may have even rivaled some of the Pudden jumps we have seen!)

I have NEVER seen Simon jump for joy before. It was pretty funny!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

We call them "suckers", tunnel suckers, contact suckers etc. It is fun when they are enthusiastic! Belle is a contact sucker, she would go take a contact just because it was there on her way to positioning to run a sequence in class. Not so much any more, but she still tries to sneak it in. Lately she has been a "weave sucker" I really like that.

Teddi LOVES the A frame. I wonder why. Anyway she can't do it if it is at full height but when it is she seems to want to do it more. Because of her hips and elbows we do not let her. We only play when it is low. She makes a bid for it, I call her off, and she looks at me "but I can watch!" and I call her stronger. Our usual routine


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Maxs Mom said:


> We call them "suckers", tunnel suckers, contact suckers etc. It is fun when they are enthusiastic! Belle is a contact sucker, she would go take a contact just because it was there on her way to positioning to run a sequence in class. Not so much any more, but she still tries to sneak it in. Lately she has been a "weave sucker" I really like that.
> 
> Teddi LOVES the A frame. I wonder why. Anyway she can't do it if it is at full height but when it is she seems to want to do it more. Because of her hips and elbows we do not let her. We only play when it is low. She makes a bid for it, I call her off, and she looks at me "but I can watch!" and I call her stronger. Our usual routine


LOTS of dogs like the AFrame. In training, it has one of the highest rates of reinforcement if you're training 2/2 contacts.

TUNNEL SUCKERS! Hahaha.... love to watch that! Ever seen a NADAC Tunnelers Course? It's ALL TUNNELS! Now THAT'S FUN.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

FlyingQuizini said:


> LOTS of dogs like the AFrame. In training, it has one of the highest rates of reinforcement if you're training 2/2 contacts.
> 
> TUNNEL SUCKERS! Hahaha.... love to watch that! Ever seen a NADAC Tunnelers Course? It's ALL TUNNELS! Now THAT'S FUN.


AAHH!!! I had problems doing 2-3 tunnels with tight turns in practice once!! Layla just goes CRAZY lol. Nadac tunnelers sounds like a nightmare for me.

Layla's favorite obstacles would be a 3-way tie between the a-frame, dogwalk, and weaves!


----------



## Wilson's REAL Mom (Nov 10, 2006)

Our trainer used to call Wilson a tunnel ****.


----------



## DCPakaMOM (Feb 15, 2009)

That is too funny! Obstacle-Focused. I got in trouble at agility class because if I don't pay complete attention to Bailey she will fly to the A-Frame in a heart beat. She definitely has a mind of her own sometimes.

I only wish she would be weave-pole focused!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

could be worse, the Tito Monster is TARGET focused. He runs wildly retrieving all the targets on the course.....of course, he takes any obstacle he can find along the way, but the main goal is to pick up the targets. It's rather annoying.


----------



## Bogart'sMom (Sep 16, 2005)

Bogart and I do agility for fun, he jumps like a Rock (or something in sloooowww motion) he just doesn't like jumps. But he LOVES the A Frame, Dogwalk, Titer (he used to be afraid of it) until he got really solid on it now he just loves it. sway Bridge also, he used to be really careful about it until he also got solid on it and now goes back and forth and loves it. 
I can't see him ever jumping 24" Jumps several in a row, I think he would lift his paw and tell me to stuff it LOL. Fortuntatly we have other venues to play in. Like RallyO.
Elke, ZsaZsa and Bogart


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

It might not seem like it, but that's actually a good thing! ;D I'd much rather train handler focus with an obstacle-focused dog than have to work really hard to get that "yippee, let's go!" attitude with a dog that's worrying and won't leave my side.


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

LOL... We tried a series of 4 jumps, but because this is still PRE-Agility, the jumps are low, like 2 inches off the ground.
Simon just PLOWS through all of them... Everyone laughs. I do too. My bull in a china shop!
He loves to jump at home (does it naturally, not because he's asked), so I'm thinking they're just to low to be any fun at all for him.


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

S-Dog's Mom said:


> LOL... I can just picture us entering the agility ring for the very first time, and having Simon fly over ALL of the obstacles in HIS order, rather than mine.


For the first time??? LOL.... that's still how our Gamblers and FAST runs are and he's 7! :

In all serious, I think having an obstacle focused dog is better than having one completely focused on you. You can use that focus to your advantage and get some good distance on him.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

FlyingQuizini said:


> LOTS of dogs like the AFrame. In training, it has one of the highest rates of reinforcement if you're training 2/2 contacts.
> 
> TUNNEL SUCKERS! Hahaha.... love to watch that! Ever seen a NADAC Tunnelers Course? It's ALL TUNNELS! Now THAT'S FUN.


I have seen that. Until recently I thought with my dog that class would be a NIGHTMARE!!! Belle would not go in a tunnel unless I took her to the entry. Then one day at a trial in February, all of the sudden I had TURBO DOG who had a new game "tunnel sucking!". I was SHOCKED. The nice thing is now I can say "go tunnel" and run to another part of the course and move on. 

I have a friend whose Aussie would LOVE the tunnelers class. Only problem she would do her own course I am sure. LOL


----------

